# The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

Feast on this.....lol...i know some of you are feelin it, don't lie....








there is more after the jump http://www.lltek.com/uhaus_TT_8N.htm


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (joes280)*

Seen it...kill it with fire.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (Murderface)*

i think that dude with with the ford probe/cougar r8 clone would of had a better chance pulling the r8 look off,on the tt it's just plain ridiculous.
i ordered the kit though


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (Rosco-gti)*

That is really f**king awful


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (l88m22vette)*

the words I would use to express how i feel about this would get my banned from Fourtitude...


----------



## Torinalth (May 4, 2009)

wow... anyone else notice that even from their website for their advertising pictures... none of the panels seem to fit right.... at least OSIR did that right.... terrible.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (Torinalth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torinalth* »_wow... anyone else notice that even from their website for their advertising pictures... none of the panels seem to fit right.... at least OSIR did that right.... terrible.


seriously.... 
Trying to ignore the bumper, but what kind of tail lights are these? anyone know?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (kclax44)*

crappy ones?


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_crappy ones?
 LOL... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_

seriously.... 
Trying to ignore the bumper, but what kind of tail lights are these? anyone know?










eBay special.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Murderface)*

wow. just when you think you've seen it all.
really LLtek? really?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (exboy99)*

As horrid as it is someone will purchase it and then we'll get the what do you think thread, cant wait lol.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (TToxic)*

Making your car look like another model is FTL. This reminds me of civics w/lambo doors.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

Yep!, who do you think is gonna do this ? you nailed it dead on with TT prices dropping X ricers are getting there hands on them, oh the pain.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_As horrid as it is someone will purchase it and then we'll get the what do you think thread, cant wait lol.

hai guyz! i went out and bought this body kit for my tt:








makes it look like an r8.
what do U think??


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I'm calling your bluff


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

Doesn't look good at all. I've seen those tail lights on ebay.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey guys...this is the new kit I put on my TT...pics to come!!


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (joes280)*

It's just plain too much. And the lines simply don't match the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (joes280)*

Agreed that this doesn't look good at all but thought a minor change could solve the problem. The side grills butted up to the lights is what kills it. What do you think of it with a minor photochop? I would still go with a Reiger over this.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (Indiepunk)*

fail.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (Indiepunk)*

As the old adage goes, you can't polish a turd...not only that, but why do some many people want to change the TT's styling? If you want AWD, a turbo, and a bodykit get an Eclipse


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_the words I would use to express how i feel about this would get my banned from Fourtitude...

x10000000000000000000


----------



## Riblish10 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (joes280)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (joes280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joes280* »_Feast on this.....lol...i know some of you are feelin it, don't lie....








there is more after the jump http://www.lltek.com/uhaus_TT_8N.htm 

Okay here it goes.








I think the kit isn't bad at all. First off the rims need to go they're terrible. Picture some wheels with a slight lip in the rear and some offset. Than remove the eyebrows from the headlight. Than drop it. All the lines on the bumper make sense. Just my thoughts.








With that said I wouldn't fork out the money to get it even if I had the extra money laying around. We all know there are better kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (fetah)*

Front bumper = FAIL...very front lower lip looks good though


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (jwalker1.8)*

That front bumper is a disaster. Rest doesn't look too bad...and say goodbye to your blind spot visibility.

Here's my artistic interpretation:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Wait, this isn't an R8? I was about to tell everyone that this was posted in the wrong section. 
LOL


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

The front bumper lines look photo chopped to mmake them look like the kit fits better. IMO. Oh those wheels, as stated in our beautiful artwork above, are deffinately ftl.


----------



## rockitt (Aug 12, 2009)

yip not a fan at all... definitely better kits out there....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (rockitt)*

that bumper is similar to the PPI RS TT bumper
http://img.worldcarfans.com/20...M.jpg


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (fetah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fetah* »_
Okay here it goes.








I think the kit isn't bad at all. First off the rims need to go they're terrible. Picture some wheels with a slight lip in the rear and some offset. Than remove the eyebrows from the headlight. Than drop it. All the lines on the bumper make sense. Just my thoughts.








With that said I wouldn't fork out the money to get it even if I had the extra money laying around. We all know there are better kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Congratulations...you're the winner of the "zombie thread bump award"


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
Congratulations...you're the winner of the "zombie thread bump award"


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (fetah)*

The profile of the kit isn't bad. Those wheels ARE horrible. I'm pretty sure lltek is giving a free set of those wheels with every body kit sold. POS!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
Congratulations...you're the winner of the "zombie thread bump award"









In The Car Lounge, someone bumped a thread from like 2001 recently


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (joes280)*

BARF


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (warranty225cpe)*

If you did this to your TT, then it will always have the stigma of a R8 wannabee...kinda like back in the day when people took a Fiero and turned it into a Ferrari 512 Testarossa look-a-like..


----------



## G16T (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (Murderface)*

Wow







the person who thought it should be spanked in public and the one who gave the ok for production should be fired


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (G16T)*

well im sure the same people that put 22" spinners on their tt will be the same ones buying this body kit. See thread titled "Just venting" i think its page 2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The TT gets MURDERED- New bodykit from LLtek (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

i think the r8 side vent looks pretty cool.
think if you could have a carbon fiber lamination instead of paint....


----------

